# Variety Week



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

If everything goes according to the game plan the Paq should have a rare week with 9 different protein sources in ONE week!









Saturday they had Venny.
Sunday Duck
Monday Duck and Mackerel and Beef (Liver)
Tuesday Pork
Wed Turkey and Sardines
Thurs Turkey
Friday Chicken and Salmon 

We usually get GOOD variety each week but not THIS much.







I keep reminding them that the duck has to last as 4 cases really isnt that much.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Uh oh. I think I saw Risa opening the kitchen closet and pulling out a suitcase before I left for work. . .


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Tell Risa I will have Mack or Sardines waiting for her on Salmon day!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Lucky Paq!!!


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

My boys are not reading this thread!

Just a couple of questions:

I get mackerel at about 97¢ per can; however, salmon (the cheapest can) is $1.89-$2.19 on sale! Do you buy it by the case somewhere?

Also, sardines are over $1.00 per can, and one little can each accounts for maybe 1/6 of their meal!

Do you order your duck on-line? (BTW, I prefer mine roasted with cherry sauce.







Any chance I can pm you my address?







)


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Ris is glad you're willing to substitute for her. No one likes a case of the runs.









I spend about $1.03/can of Jack Mack at Wal-Mart (it's the only place I can find it!). Haven't priced salmon recently since Ris can't eat it. Sardines are sometimes on sale for $1.00/can at Albertstons but it doesn't happen often. They're about the same price at Big Lots, over $1.00/can. I usually just add sardines to a meal as an addition since it's too expensive to feed them as a whole meal even with a 43-lb dog.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Janka wants to come over for a vacation ... 

She has all her favourite toys wrapped in her wubby, and tied to a pole ... rip-roaring and ready to go! 

I would LOVE to introduce venison to Janks. Gotta remind myself to ask Meat Queen Mspiker where she gets hers. Get a lbs for her to sample.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: GrandJanMy boys are not reading this thread!
> 
> Just a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


Well Big Lots had Mackerel at $1.00 a can. It shot up from $.98 to $1.18 at Walmart. I can get the sardines at WM for 4 oz for 56 cents I think. Salmon I am getting at Aldi's for $1.69 and I split three cans between 6 dogs as it is a bit more expensive. 

The one rawgroup I am on got an awesome deal on ducks with necks at $17/30# and frames $13/25#. Granted I had to drive to Buffalo to pick it up but I ordered 6 cases (4 for me and 2 for Kristi). I also took KC herding in the general area as well so it was a worthwhile trip gas wise. I think the ducks came from a farm on Lond Island so it is FAR closer to you than me!

How far are you from Binghamton (PM if you want)? There are folks there that get in on the newly forming co-op deals. Basically ranges from Binghamton to Buffalo. Alot of my stuff I can get cheaper at my usual place but this duck deal was too good to pass up. Ducks here usually run $1.69 at best.


----------

